# Nth Wall Enjoyable Donut



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Launched to a spectacular sunrise at Mackay harbour's Nth Wall with Qwickdraw, trolled around the wall and the general area in great conditions but no bait schools or any other evidence of action. After an hour or so we decided to go for a paddle out to Slade rock with a nice swell coming through and a little bit of chop, at this stage it was challenging but not too hard. As we approached the rock a friendly dolphin decided to stop by and say hello but I wasn't quick enough with the camera unfortunately. It was a little too rough to be comfortable fishing around there so we trolled back to the shelter of the wall. It was Qwickdraws first venture out that far and only my 3rd time at Nth wall but we had an enjoyable time exploring the area even if the fish wouldn't play the game.
Cheers Scotty


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop hijacking threads salti you need to fish to get a donut and its been a while scince my last.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Scoty & Pete

Didn't look to good early in the morning but calmed down later. I was hoping to hear of fishy tales.....Only ventured out that way once.

At least an enjoyable outing....


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

It was a gorgeous morning , pretty sunrise and bugga all wind , thought it was gunne be blowey when i first arrived but it settled down before we even got the yaks onto the sand , was a good paddle to the rock and back , saw a friendly dolphin and one lone jellyfish in the water , is different to paddling in the river , was enjoyable , pity we have no surf to ride back into the shore


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Its been more than 25 years since I experienced this bit of water.

Enjoy.

Regards

Ian


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

Good stuff Scotty & Pete,
The swell can certainly stack up on the southern side of that island. 
I've been there a couple of times thinking "I hope I don't hook a fish at the moment, I need to keep paddling!" :shock:


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Mackerel season....tick, tick, tick....

Prepare your rigs, order your lures, sharpen your hooks.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

What's the consensus on when the season actually is up here as I trolled up a small schoolie the other morning?


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Slide said:


> Mackerel season....tick, tick, tick....
> 
> Prepare your rigs, order your lures, sharpen your hooks.


Will there be a season this year . . . . 
Don't recall much last year

Well looks like it was a great day on the water regardless of the donut.

Good to see someone is getting out there


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

bundyboy said:


> What's the consensus on when the season actually is up here as I trolled up a small schoolie the other morning?


If you're getting schoolies in close & there are a few reports of Spanish & spotties out wide, I will declare the season open on the next <10 knot Sunday morning.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Good to see someone getting out there. I am off this thursday friday saturday and with the back finally coming good I am looking forward to getting out there and catching that first spanish. Thinking I might try and troll a ribbonfish and a squidgy nice and slow for a few hours one morning.
How was the walk up and down the beach?
I went whiting fishing there last week and noticed they have done some work to the walkway which means it will be the long way around for me from now on, too steep.

Cheers Mal


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

SamT said:


> bundyboy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the consensus on when the season actually is up here as I trolled up a small schoolie the other morning?
> ...


Might have beat you too it Sam...I got my first legal Schoolie for the year this morning.


----------

